# Flavour-testing in the future



## Hooked (24/12/21)

*Netlicks? 'The TV screen you can taste’*
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-59760490
23 Dec. 2021

"A prototype "lickable" TV screen which can mimic food flavours has been developed by a Japanese professor, Reuters reports.

Dubbed Taste-the-TV, ten canisters spray flavour onto a "hygienic film" which is rolled over the screen for the viewer to lick.

Professor Homei Miyashita of Meiji University, suggested it could be used to train cooks or sommeliers remotely,

If made commercially, the TV would cost $875 (£735), he estimated.

"The goal is to make it possible for people to have the experience of something like eating at a restaurant on the other side of the world, even while staying at home," he told Reuters.

He is reportedly in talks with manufacturers about other possible applications of the flavour-spraying technology, such as adding flavours to toast.

The professor envisages a world of downloadable "taste content".

_[If this can be done, then the same technology could be applied to juice-testing. Imagine the future of online buying. Each juice has a little box which, when opened, allows you to lick it. Perfectly hygienic, as you would be licking your own computer/phone.]_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------

